# patella tendon repair with allograft



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 8, 2013)

Hello all,

I have open patellar tendon repair with semitendinousus allograft augmentation. CPT 27380 just primary repair with no graft stated and 27381 is a secondary reconstruction.

Patient injured in March 2013, no prior repair or retear.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------

